# H20-600 0x2042 who has it?



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

I don't have H20-600 0x2042 yet and I was wondering who dose or doesn't have it.


----------



## jmerrey (Feb 19, 2007)

I do not have it. I saw the list of changes, I wonder if it will also have the new white interface. My r15 does and I'm not sure if I prefer it over the blue scheme, though the speed that my r15 now has would be a very welcome improvement on the h20.


----------



## GonzoF1 (Sep 19, 2007)

Not yet, but waiting with baited breath. I've got huge random reboot issues and I'm also tired of the category guide crap.

Hope it's soon, but it's not my primary TV.


----------



## knew001 (Sep 13, 2007)

Not Yet as of 0730 this morning


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi All !

First time poster here.

I just have a couple of quick questions:

On a staggered rollout, is there a pattern (State to State, East to West, etc.) on how the software is distrubuted for download or are the regions and cities just chosen at random? 
Also, typically how long before the initial staggered rollout becomes a full blown National Release? I mean the rollout began on 11-1-07; What's the longest one should expect to wait before the new version is available in any given city?

Thanks,


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

DBSNewbie said:


> Hi All !
> 
> First time poster here.
> 
> ...


Usually a staggered rollout goes from west to east.
It should be available nationally anytime now, that's why I started the poll, to see. where it was.


----------



## 4putt (Oct 25, 2007)

Just got it at 3:30 am on 11-5-07 here in Arizona. On channels with both sd and hd, the hd will come up when you enter the channel. The menu scrolling seems to be better. Not sure what the white interface is, I don't think I have that option. Coincidently I changed out the BBC because I was having pixelation/771 issues intermittently with 103B and now I have none. I think it was flakey BBC and not the new software that solved the problem.


----------



## stroebeljc (Nov 6, 2007)

I still have 0x2024. I am hoping that 0x2042 will fix some ATSC issues I have had since receiving 0x2024 back in August.


----------



## smitmw1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Didn't even know that it was rolling out, wifes TV and all. But there it is 0x2042, in Idaho 3:31 am 11-05-07


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

As of 10:30pm Los Angeles time tonight (11/7) still no new software.


----------



## 201reyes (Sep 2, 2007)

nothing here in south texas either.


----------



## mterchila (May 22, 2007)

I received it yesterday at 3:31 AM. I'm in Albuquerque, NM.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

It hasn't made it to Chicagoland yet either.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

Finally remembered to check this morning. I got it on 10/31. Can't say I notice a whole lot of difference other than the guide reorganized to show HD first and dropping the SD channels where a HD alternative exists. Have to sit down and go through the whole guide, etc., to see if I notice anything else.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

So I guess so far we have it in TX (S.A.), NM, AZ, and ID. But not yet in OK, NY, NC, IL, VT, CA, MN, and some region in South TX. That's strange the rollout began in the middle of the country. I thought it was usually from one coast straight to the other.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Nothing here yet.


----------



## SF49ers (Sep 18, 2007)

no here yet in MN 
does anybody know what are the new features to this upgrade ?


----------



## TahoeTeal (May 9, 2007)

It's a no show so far in Reno, Nevada.


----------



## jtcrusader (Jun 13, 2007)

Nothing yet in VA...and I hope, too, that this fixes some OTA Tuner issues from the last release.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Still Not Here. (L.A., CA)


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Anybody know if software is pushed out to customers via spotbeam to certain regions or is the software programmed to only go to receivers in a certain zip code?


----------



## bonscott (May 1, 2007)

Its still a no show in Sacramento,CA.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Not here yet in central Texas.


----------



## rjviola12 (Aug 11, 2007)

Not in Alabama, yet!!!!


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

This has to be the slowest "national" release I ever saw.


----------



## Void4545 (May 1, 2007)

Still nothing in Portland, Oregon.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

Nada no update either


----------



## rap0819 (Aug 19, 2006)

not yet in Orange County, NY


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Not arrived in Akron Ohio as of this morning.
Can any moderator give us some insight as why so long to roll out?
I have 2040 from a CE a few weeks ago. I understand that 2042 is not very different


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

Still hasn't arrived in Chicago either. As I remember, it took several weeks for the last one to reach me (0X2024).


----------



## jtcrusader (Jun 13, 2007)

retromzc said:


> Still hasn't arrived in Chicago either. As I remember, it took several weeks for the last one to reach me (0X2024).


It took about a couple of weeks for the last one to reach us in VA...I think we got it on Sept 5.


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

Checked my H20-600 this morning and it's still running 2024.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

As of this morning,still a NO in OHIO


----------



## protege2k (Sep 22, 2006)

Not in the Atlanta, GA area.


----------



## GalaxyMan (Sep 21, 2007)

Arrived on 11/06/07 at 3:31a


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

Still not available in North Carolina.


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

nothing yet in San Francisco


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

This update sure seems to be taking it's sweet time reaching us. I sure hope it's worth the wait when it does come and fixes a bug or two. As you can see, it has not reached Chicago yet either.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Still not here in Akron,Oh. Anyone have any idea on why it is coming SO SLOWLY??


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

rlockshin said:


> Still not here in Akron,Oh. Anyone have any idea on why it is coming SO SLOWLY??


Perhaps it's generating a lot of calls to the techs or they want to let the update for the other receiver(s) to catch up.


----------



## dmpaul1 (Mar 17, 2007)

Not here in Sacramento, CA


----------



## GtownDan (Nov 11, 2007)

This is my first ever post to this forum.

I just had DTV installed on 10/31/2007 and it seems to have been already installed on my box. Maybe that does not qualify as an update.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Still not here as of this morning


----------



## sr6376 (Sep 18, 2007)

I ain't got nothing here in RI, however based on the responses here in this thread, you already knew that! :lol: 

I had hoped that the staggered roll-out would've started in the northeast and worked its way west and south. Unfortunately for me, no dice! :nono:


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

GtownDan said:


> This is my first ever post to this forum.
> 
> I just had DTV installed on 10/31/2007 and it seems to have been already installed on my box. Maybe that does not qualify as an update.


you sure you don't have 0x2024 on your box?


----------



## lowe41 (Mar 10, 2006)

No update for me here in Atlanta either.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

It seems that customers in the mountain time zone are the only ones getting this update so far. From what I've read, the update did not fix the ota tuner problems in the H20-600 receivers anyway which is the main reason I was looking forward to this update. I sure do miss my old Zenith HD-520 receiver.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

retromzc said:


> It seems that customers in the mountain time zone are the only ones getting this update so far. From what I've read, the update did not fix the ota tuner problems in the H20-600 receivers anyway which is the main reason I was looking forward to this update. I sure do miss my old Zenith HD-520 receiver.


what problems with the OTA tuner? I really haven't used mine much (i've only had it a few days)... but i did not notice that the signal meter on the H20 shows ~25-30% weaker signal than both of my HR20 units. Is that the issue you're talking about.


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm hoping it gets here soon. I had reboots every 5-10 mins. trying to watch a Red Wings hockey game on the NHL network (215) last week. Had to change the channel every 5 mins. and then change it back to watch the game which ended in an overtime shootout. That's the only problem that's mattered since I got 2024 in August.

Please, 2042, come to Chicago soon.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Finally got it in Los Angeles at 2:33 am 11-13


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Byron, the H20-600 ota problem I'm speaking of (and several others have mentioned) is that prior to the 0X2024 upgrades our ota tuners were great. Since that upgrade hit, many of us now have ota signal breakups ranging from every few seconds to every few minutes on ALL of our ota signals on all of our H20-600 receivers. Some channels worse than others, but this was not the case prior to the current software. The reception was rock solid as it still is if I use the tuner in my tv. Many of us are hoping the new software will fix this problem. I hope that explains it.


----------



## jtcrusader (Jun 13, 2007)

retromzc said:


> Hi Byron, the H20-600 ota problem I'm speaking of (and several others have mentioned) is that prior to the 0X2024 upgrades our ota tuners were great. Since that upgrade hit, many of us now have ota signal breakups ranging from every few seconds to every few minutes on ALL of our ota signals on all of our H20-600 receivers. Some channels worse than others, but this was not the case prior to the current software. The reception was rock solid as it still is if I use the tuner in my tv. Many of us are hoping the new software will fix this problem. I hope that explains it.


What HE SAID. It's like the OTA is OTR.


----------



## bonscott (May 1, 2007)

got it this morning in Sacramento CA


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

GtownDan said:


> This is my first ever post to this forum.


:welcome_s to the Forum!! Hope to continue to hear from you and we'd definately appreciate your help here.


----------



## jtcrusader (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe its moving from mountain to west. At this rate, east will get it in time for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Void4545 (May 1, 2007)

Got it at 2am this morning. Portland, Oregon.


----------



## TahoeTeal (May 9, 2007)

02:31 AM...........Reno, Nevada


----------



## tomcat11 (Aug 5, 2006)

Got it last night in San Jose CA.


----------



## indie_dev (Nov 15, 2007)

Nothing here yet in sunny South Florida


----------



## NASCR2424 (Nov 16, 2007)

nothing here yet in central Louisiana


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

Still waiting in Chicago


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Just reactivated my H20-600 tonight and forced a software download. Got 2024. So, guess I'm still waiting on 2042 as well.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Still waiting in Akron,Oh


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

Still nothing in Houston.

This software was released on Nov 1. What's taking so long to roll it out? Is there something wrong?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

JeffTex42 said:


> Still nothing in Houston.
> 
> This software was released on Nov 1. What's taking so long to roll it out? Is there something wrong?


Some times staggered roll outs can take a couple of days or I have seen it take as long as I think it was 6 weeks for everyone to receive it.


----------



## dreamyip (Feb 26, 2006)

I just realized that I got mine 2042 on Nov 13 in San Francisco,CA


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Nada in Atlanta. :nono:


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Still has not found Akron Oh


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Again not here yet.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Just got it overnight here in St. Louis.


----------



## bearmur (Oct 7, 2006)

Got it last night in Alabama.


----------



## jmerrey (Feb 19, 2007)

got it last night in oklahoma


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Last night in NW Arkansas. 

Finally, I don't have to hit the stupid guide button twice any more.


----------



## ex mailman (May 19, 2006)

Have it this morning in Chicago area


----------



## jtcrusader (Jun 13, 2007)

Not here in VA, yet.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

Got it in Chicago area at 2:46 A.M. this morning.

The good news...You can now direct tune hd channels
You can now set up grid guide first
You can now hide sd duplicates
The bad news...Frequent ota antenna breakups are still happening


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

retromzc said:


> Got it in Chicago area at 2:46 A.M. this morning.
> 
> The bad news...Frequent ota antenna breakups are still happening


I haven't checked to see if mine updated, but it was still working perfectly for OTA this morning.


----------



## eilloc (May 17, 2007)

Got it at 2:31AM today (11/20) in northern WI; looks like the central US received it. Guide seems a bit slower & slightly jumpy but still better than it was before the x2024 release when it was really slow! Can eliminate the SD duplicates and adjust guide to grid first in the menu...display...preferences section. Satisfied with the fix.


----------



## bearmur (Oct 7, 2006)

retromzc said:


> Got it in Chicago area at 2:46 A.M. this morning.
> 
> The good news...You can now direct tune hd channels
> You can now set up grid guide first
> ...


I see the same ota breakups.


----------



## Villager (Feb 8, 2007)

Arrived in Florida, at least in the Central Time Zone of Florida, at 2:31 AM 11/20/2007.


----------



## frogg (Nov 18, 2005)

Finally got it here, and it seems to have fixed the brief 771 message that would appear when tuning to mpeg4 channels that existed for me with the 2024 update. (Prior to the 2024 there was no problem tuning mpeg4 channels.) Like the grid guide first, since all my other HD receivers have it.


----------



## JeffTex42 (Sep 14, 2007)

Arrived in Houston this morning ... finally!


----------



## stroebeljc (Nov 6, 2007)

retromzc said:


> Got it in Chicago area at 2:46 A.M. this morning.
> 
> The good news...You can now direct tune hd channels
> You can now set up grid guide first
> ...


Ditto in Minneapolis. So, Earl, when do we expect a fix for the OTA breakups, if ever?


----------



## n4fw (Oct 26, 2007)

retromzc said:


> Got it in Chicago area at 2:46 A.M. this morning.
> 
> The bad news...Frequent ota antenna breakups are still happening


Very few OTA breakups on my H20-600 with 0x2024, and I'm in an area with lots of multipath.


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

retromzc said:


> You can now direct tune hd channels


Is this automatic, or does it require hiding the SD duplicates first? At my bar I'm controlling 10 H20-600's with a single hardwired remote, and something tells me I'll be heading to work first thing Thanksgiving morning to reprogram a pile of macros that all currently end in "Channel Up". (It would be just like D* to push this update to us B-more folks on a holiday...we'll see.)


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Automatic.

Just enter the channel number and the H20-600 now takes you to the HD channel first. Regardless of whether or not the "Hide SD duplicates" is enabled in display settings. 

Another change is you can get rid of the stupid "feature" that required hitting the Guide button twice to get to the guide. You can toggle it to bring up the guide first and hit guide twice to bring up the guide filters (which I never used anyway).


----------



## captdusty (Jul 13, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of. Reprogramming the system will be anything _but _automatic. Still, a welcome feature in the end, so I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, I did get the update on the 20th at 2:30 AM.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

captdusty said:


> That's what I was afraid of...


I'm afraid I don't understand.

In most cases, don't you_ want_ the HD channel to come up when you enter the channel number? The only channels I don't want to do that are the ones that are stretch a lot of their 4:3 programming to 16:9. Unwatchable, IMO.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

arxaw said:


> I'm afraid I don't understand.
> 
> In most cases, don't you_ want_ the HD channel to come up when you enter the channel number? The only channels I don't want to do that are the ones that are stretch a lot of their 4:3 programming to 16:9. Unwatchable, IMO.


You must have missed this:



captdusty said:


> At my bar I'm controlling 10 H20-600's with a single hardwired remote, and something tells me I'll be heading to work first thing Thanksgiving morning to *reprogram a pile of macros *that all currently end in "Channel Up".


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

Yeah, I did miss that. _*DOH!*_


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Anyone else still not received the release?
Not here yet in Ohio
Any Buckeyes have it?


----------



## cwdonahue (Jun 6, 2007)

Finally got 2042 on Monday night in Chicagoland. Unlike others, I did not have issues with OTA channels with 2024. I'll check to see if 2042 introduced any problems over the long weekend. Otherwise, everything looks good.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Nothing in Atlanta....30092 zip. :nono2:


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Not here in 44333. Akron,Oh as of turkey day


----------



## SF49ers (Sep 18, 2007)

i got it in MN
last night


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Finally got it in central Texas on the 20th.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Sad to report ,but still not in Ohio .Zip 44333


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

still nothing in nyc... this is pitiful.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

byron said:


> still nothing in nyc... this is pitiful.


Ditto in Boston area


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Ditto for Cleveland


----------



## Tom White (May 21, 2004)

As of today I still don't have it. This is in south-central Indiana.


----------



## jkk4 (Jan 15, 2007)

Does anyone have the release notes on this update that's rolling out? I'm in the Philly market and have not yet received it.
Would like ot know what's on this release.

Thanks,

jkk


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

jkk4 said:


> Does anyone have the release notes on this update that's rolling out? I'm in the Philly market and have not yet received it.
> Would like ot know what's on this release.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96630


----------



## n4fw (Oct 26, 2007)

jkk4 said:


> Does anyone have the release notes on this update that's rolling out? I'm in the Philly market and have not yet received it.
> Would like ot know what's on this release.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=107741


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

BROWNS WIN today,.but still no 2042 in Cleveland


----------



## bases1616 (Apr 16, 2007)

Anybody know if you have the latest CE of 2040 will your receiver still update to the national release?


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

I didn't have 2040, but I did have an older CE and it updated to 2042.


----------



## bases1616 (Apr 16, 2007)

arxaw, thanks for the heads up. It is weird the national release hit the Pensacola area on Nov. 20th and not Orlando yet. It looks like most of the east coast have not received it yet. Pensacola is in the central time zone. Let's just wait patiently. All who have received the 2042 update can you tell us if it fixes the audio pause in and out of the menu on the SD channels. Also, the NFL SuperFan package issue when you pick a game and when you hit the guide button it shows channel 2 or the first channel in your guide.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

The only things I noticed were that you can now hide SD duplicates (which I didn't do, because of all the stretched crap on HD channels), and entering a channel number directly now takes you to the HD channel instead of the SD channel.


----------



## BobGeeX (Jun 1, 2007)

Have it in the Dallas area as of 11-20. Disappointed that it does not include the "white" GUI.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

BobGeeX said:


> Have it in the Dallas area as of 11-20. Disappointed that it does not include the "white" GUI.


The white GUI will be in a CE update before it goes national. That is a major upgrade and it could cause problems.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Still nothing in Atlanta. 

I was after few days past announcement.... :nono: 

Last week when no show I went to.......  

Now I'm getting......well you guessed it...... 

PLEASE DIRECTV don't let me get............:soapbox: 

I SO want to be.........:joy: .....PLEASE :gott: release it truly Nationwide soon.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

Still a no show in Ohio
Zip 44333
Anyone know when it will be done nationwide?


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I just re-activated an old H20 for our bedroom and forced a download. Got 0x2024.


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've been trying to force 2042 since the announcement! N/G


----------



## kryscio23 (Sep 4, 2007)

at 3:14 a.m. EST time on NOV 28 my receiver was hit with the 2042 update and it indeed does put all HD channels BEFORE their counterparts in the guide! (it took about 10 minutes to do the total update and reboot.) I am in northeastern PA

YES!


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

kryscio23 said:


> at 3:14 a.m. EST time on NOV 28 my receiver was hit with the 2042 update and it indeed does put all HD channels BEFORE their counterparts in the guide! (it took about 10 minutes to do the total update and reboot.) I am in northeastern PA
> 
> YES!


Looks like its hitting the east coast!


----------



## kenn157 (Jan 22, 2007)

kenn157 said:


> Looks like its hitting the east coast!


Just checked and at 3:11am 11/28 2042 is on!


----------



## dshu82 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hit me in FL on both H20's last night. Love the direct tune to HD channels, but no on push for the Guide?!?!!


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

dshu82 said:


> Hit me in FL on both H20's last night. Love the direct tune to HD channels, but no on push for the Guide?!?!!


It's in there. Look around.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

got it in nyc too.... finally.


----------



## rlockshin (Aug 14, 2005)

2042 finally found Akron OH
this morning


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

It is hear in Atlanta !!!!

Like having the cat first and SD dup supression....but the Guide is sllloooowwwww. I wish this release had the animation off selector like in HR20.


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

It has finally rolled across the country. Can we close this thread now?


----------



## iks (Sep 18, 2007)

it's been 27 days so far..no software update, heard it can take 6 weeks.


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

*At 3:11am 11/28 2042 is on! Looks like its hitting the east coast!*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The version has now gone national release...
(Everyone should have it by the end of the day today)


----------



## johnb1963 (Sep 20, 2007)

here in upstate ny 3:11am


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The version has now gone national release...
> (Everyone should have it by the end of the day today)


Earl, where is the discussion thread on issues ?


----------



## jtcrusader (Jun 13, 2007)

Got it here in VA at 3:11 this AM...
...and OTA TUNER update BLOWS! 

I agree with others...the old software when I got the 600 in April was much better with OTA.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

thekochs said:


> Earl, where is the discussion thread on issues ?


You mean this one?
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1305448


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

I got it this morning at 3:30.


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

I got it at 3:11AM this morning....Remote is responding much faster to the H20-600.


----------



## knew001 (Sep 13, 2007)

I got it at 0311 on 11/28. Very happy so far. It seems to have fixed my OTA problems.


----------



## Flugelman (Nov 20, 2007)

It downloaded as I was installing new H20-600 today. No issues so far.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

knew001 said:


> I got it at 0311 on 11/28. Very happy so far. It seems to have fixed my OTA problems.


You're lucky. Both of my H20-600s ota tuners are virtually worthless since 2024 came down this summer and 2042 did nothing to fix it. I've about given up trying to use them and am ready to throw them both into the Fox River.


----------



## Tom White (May 21, 2004)

Got it yesterday morning on my h20-600.

It is nice to bypass the guide filter screen, but scrolling (page up - page down) through the guide is "ragged" for lack of a better term. Slower, and not smooth at all. Jumpy or "nervous" would be a good description.


----------

